# Key to Longevity...Eat Porridge and Avoid Men



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2015)

Advice from a 109 year old gal.  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-including-eating-porridge-avoiding-men.html


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2015)

Ha!! well I eat Porridge most days...and men have been the bane of my life...so goodness knows where I stand


----------



## AprilT (Jan 21, 2015)

They look very happy, maybe I need to include some porridge on the menu.    What the heck is porridge anyway?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't do porridge and being a man makes it kinda rough to avoid myself!  Oh well, 109 is too damn old anyhow.

"Peas porridge hot, peas porridge cold, peas porridge in the pot 9 days old.
Some like it hot, some like it cold, some like it in the pot 9 days old!"


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2015)

AprilT said:


> They look very happy, maybe I need to include some porridge on the menu.    What the heck is porridge anyway?



Oatmeal  ( porridge oats)


----------



## Cookie (Jan 21, 2015)

Seriously, you don't know?    That's ok - its any grain (usually oatmeal) cooked to a mushy consistency.  Could be something like cream of wheat too, or lately people have been making quinoa porridge and adding fruit and maybe honey to it.  Bon appetit!

Avoiding men is a sure way to solve the over-population problem - no men but lots of porridge - sound like fun?


----------



## Pam (Jan 21, 2015)

Must get some porridge ........


----------



## AprilT (Jan 21, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Seriously, you don't know?    That's ok - its any grain (usually oatmeal) cooked to a mushy consistency.  Could be something like cream of wheat too, or lately people have been making quinoa porridge and adding fruit and maybe honey to it.  Bon appetit!
> 
> Avoiding men is a sure way to solve the over-population problem - no men but lots of porridge - sound like fun?



Cookie, porridge is one of those foods, I have known what it is, but I always forget and have to ask again when I hear someone mention it.  

On another note, I'd be happy to not live a long life and just add some of him into my day instead, I'll be more than happy to accept a reduction in life expectancy in exchange.  

View attachment 13322


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't like porridge, and no man for a long while....so I am evens.
prepared to share, April?!


----------



## AprilT (Jan 21, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> I don't like porridge, and no man for a long while....so I am evens.
> prepared to share, April?!



Fine, you can have him when he wants to conversate.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2015)

Gee....thanks!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2015)

Who he April?


----------



## AprilT (Jan 21, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Who he April?



He's an actor on a show I've been watching for a few years now.  His name is Sasha Roiz, he's an actor on the show Grimm his character name is Captain Sean Renard, on the show, he's a royal and a Zauberbiest a cross between a beast and human.  I have a huge crush on the character.    This is one of my must see shows every week when it airs and it has been numero uno for me from day one.

Some more images

https://www.google.com/search?q=cap...&ei=oQ3AVPO4AZPrggST7ILIAQ&sqi=2&ved=0CDEQsAQ


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 21, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Advice from a 109 year old gal.  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-including-eating-porridge-avoiding-men.html



I eat a lot of oatmeal, and I don't avoid men, but I've deciding just "looking" is better then "buying" LOL  I'm with HollyDolly!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 21, 2015)

Probably good advice, although my own regimen is to eat plenty of cold pizza and avoid women ...


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 21, 2015)

AprilT said:


> He's an actor on a show I've been watching for a few years now.  His name is Sasha Roiz, he's an actor on the show Grimm his character name is Captain Sean Renard, on the show, he's a royal and a Zauberbiest a cross between a beast and human.  I have a huge crush on the character.    This is one of my must see shows every week when it airs and it has been numero uno for me from day one.
> 
> Some more images
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=cap...&ei=oQ3AVPO4AZPrggST7ILIAQ&sqi=2&ved=0CDEQsAQ



Nice, April, I guess I'll have to stand in line.


----------



## LogicsHere (Jan 21, 2015)

LOL . . . don't know about the porridge bit, but she's got half of it right.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 21, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Cookie, porridge is one of those foods, I have known what it is, but I always forget and have to ask again when I hear someone mention it.
> 
> On another note, I'd be happy to not live a long life and just add some of him into my day instead, I'll be more than happy to accept a reduction in life expectancy in exchange.
> 
> View attachment 13322



Yum yum!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice April...I've never heard of him or the show tho'' 


Denise...you're sooo right..let's just stick to looking... I'm just going to sit and look at my favourite toyboy  ( you guys call it Boy toy don't you?) 

Give it up for the one and only Josh Turner...


----------



## Cookie (Jan 21, 2015)

Not too shabby..... with guys like him around, who needs porridge?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2015)

LOL... Cookie down girl...


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 21, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Not too shabby..... with guys like him around, who needs porridge?



Or cookies, LOL  He is cute, who the heck is he?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 21, 2015)

Ok Holly, 

I'm looking for my drool bib, gee wiz, I'm trying to say to myself "looks aren't everything, looks aren't everything".


----------



## Cookie (Jan 21, 2015)

A girl can dream can't she....?


----------



## Josiah (Jan 21, 2015)

I never wanted to be more trouble than I'm worth. This hurts a great deal.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2015)

I was just thinking, Josiah; that we weren't being terribly kind..
please forgive us....we will just keep looking , and return to the question.
we aren't all bad really.....


----------



## AprilT (Jan 21, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> I never wanted to be more trouble than I'm worth. This hurts a great deal.




Ah Josiah, you are the cats meow, we're just having a bit of fun, not meant to be mean toward the men folk.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Ok Holly,
> 
> I'm looking for my drool bib, gee wiz, I'm trying to say to myself "looks aren't everything, looks aren't everything".




Never mind just looking Denise, let Josh along with his buddy Randy sing one of his biggest hits to you...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> I never wanted to be more trouble than I'm worth. This hurts a great deal.



Oh Josiah we're just joking around...


----------



## Cookie (Jan 21, 2015)

So sorry guys......   what were we talking about again?  Was it porridge?  Yes, make oatmeal porridge for breakfast tomorrow  - on my to-do list.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2015)

LOL cookie... :laugh:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 21, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Give it up for the one and only Josh Turner...



Another one who doesn't know how to shave ...


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 21, 2015)

[h=1]Scientists: porridge – is the fountain of youth and health[/h]http://www.topnewsquick.com/scientists-porridge-fountain-youth-health/


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 21, 2015)

I already eat Scottish porridge but not giving up my Scottish man!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 22, 2015)

When it's cold outside, a bowl of hot oats makes a warming and comforting breakfast. If you're a Scottish traditionalist, your porridge will be made with oatmeal, soaked overnight with water, salted, then served with creamy milk, and you'll view rolled oats, cooked quickly and garnished with sweet additions, as an outlandish foreign aberration. 

Classic Scottish porridge is indeed hard to beat, but a bowl of steaming oats of any type offers is such an obligingly blank canvas, it's tempting to turn sorcerer's apprentice. Whether you top with nuts and seeds, stir in frozen berries, add a blob of cold natural yogurt, drizzle over honey, cap with soaked dried fruits, dust with grated coconut, or slice in fresh fruit – oats are endlessly versatile and interesting.

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/jan/06/why-oats-are-good-for-you


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2015)

Well I'm Scottish born and raised and the rolled oats are no aberration to me although (instant oats are)...but 7 minutes cooking time of good old fashioned Scots Porridge Oats , with skimmed milk ( not cholesterol forming cream) and a tiny shake of sugar is way delicious enough for this Celtic lassie..


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 22, 2015)

Josiah, This will make you feel better.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks Jim,

Buy how can I be sure she doesn't agree that men are just more trouble than they're worth.

Or are you alluding to my recent surgery.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh boy, a Thread on opposite sex bashing........only kidding, of course. 

Ladies, don't think any of you could handle either one of these Studs! Oh, I know, it would be worth your time trying. 

As for me, I'll stay with my "Motown girl"! That's what I affectionately call her bc she was raised right outside Detroit and definitely knows about Motown music. Actually seen the Supremes years ago.


----------

